# barbering?



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Only one of my girls has this is this barbering and what can i do


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Nothing if its truly barbing, not unless you want to take out the female who is doing the barbering and place her with other mice.


----------

